# Front panel audio not working



## Nick259 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi, i've plugged in the cable labelled audio to the HD_AUDIO header, but still no sound from the front audio port. It doesn't even register that my earphones are plugged in (though i do get a crackle sound from them). The USB ports are working, so i'm a bit confused. My mobo is an Asrock ALiveSATA2-GLAN (http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.as...LiveSATA2-GLAN)

All the back panel stuff is working.

PS. How can I link a URL using words? Like having 'ALiveSATA2-GLAN' and when i click it it takes me to the web page.

Thanks.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 12, 2008)

Check mobo manual, there's usually a jumper to switch bewtween back panel and in-case audio.


----------



## ktr (Jun 12, 2008)

Most cases has two FP audio headers, one is the AC '97, and the other is HD-AUDIO. Try the AC'97.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 12, 2008)

See Your Mobo Manual Item #25 page 10, instructions on page 20, BIOS Setting > Chipset Configuration > Front Panel Audio, page 36.


----------



## Nick259 (Jun 12, 2008)

heres a link to the manual 

http://www.asrock.com/mb/manual.asp?Model=ALiveSATA2-GLAN

will check out the instructions in the previous post.


----------



## francis511 (Jun 12, 2008)

Check the setting below as well


----------



## Nick259 (Jun 14, 2008)

ktr said:


> Most cases has two FP audio headers, one is the AC '97, and the other is HD-AUDIO. Try the AC'97.



mine only has one, which is HD

to francis511: Isn't that the AC '97 version of the realtek hd audio manager? I have a differenet one as mine is HD.

to modder: any chance you could give me a link to that hotfix?

EDIT: to  Namslas90: The instructions given do not work for me. I have a newer bios (whyicvh doesn't have those options) and there is no 'audio/ i/o' menu in my realek drivers.


----------



## Nick259 (Jun 15, 2008)

I managed to find the connector settings menu, and i disabled front panel audio detection as francis said. IT NOW WORKS!!!! I LOVE YOU ALL! (to a certain extent!)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 15, 2008)

Heres a link to kb888111 if anyone needs it-http://files.myopera.com/Amdejac/blog/kb888111xpsp2.rar


----------



## modder (Jun 15, 2008)

good


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2008)

as for your PS. with the web link.. Wrap the word in url codec. url= then the websites name then end it with /url. But you have to make sure to put [&] at the start of each URL type.


----------



## Nick259 (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks cold storm. any chance you could post an example?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2008)

Nick259 said:


> thanks cold storm. any chance you could post an example?




The example that I could have you do is quote me. You'll see how the Quote is set up, then just take out the word "quote" and add URL. Then after the = put the web page.


Bending Steel


----------



## Nick259 (Jun 15, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> The example that I could have you do is quote me. You'll see how the Quote is set up, then just take out the word "quote" and add URL. Then after the = put the web page.
> 
> 
> Bending Steel




ahh i see. thanks


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2008)

no problem man. Glad to help anyone that asks


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 16, 2008)

just like my friend oil say i think there's  a jumper to switch bewtween back panel and in-case audio


----------



## Nick259 (Jun 18, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> just like my friend oil say i think there's  a jumper to switch bewtween back panel and in-case audio



Yes I think you may be right. It seems that both the speakers and earphones play at the same time. I need to switch the speakers off to use the earphones. Any idea where this jumper may be? I posted a link to the manual above.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 18, 2008)

Mine has a setting in the Realtek sound manager to diable speakers when headset is plugged in!

Start ...control panel...Realtek HD audio....click the advanced settings in the red circle at top left...then tick the box circled in the new window.


----------



## Nick259 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks sneekypeet but that's already enabled. It makes no differnece.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 18, 2008)

sorry , It did on mine...as soon as I plug into front audio it switches the rears right off! Hmmmm.


----------



## Nick259 (Jun 20, 2008)

any advice guys?


----------



## modder (Jun 20, 2008)

Nick259 said:


> any advice guys?


you can't use use at the same time ,back panel and front audio port (System  Panel  Header)

System  Panel  Header =see page 2 on manual


----------



## Nick259 (Jun 21, 2008)

modder said:


> you can't use use at the same time ,back panel and front audio port (System  Panel  Header)
> 
> System  Panel  Header =see page 2 on manual




I'm a bit of noob when it comes to all these connectors. Could you please explain.


----------



## modder (Jun 22, 2008)

Nick259 said:


> I'm a bit of noob when it comes to all these connectors. Could you please explain.


this is Front Panel Audio Header








how are you plugged ?


----------



## Nick259 (Jun 22, 2008)

In my case it's all one cable, not individual ones.


----------



## modder (Jun 24, 2008)

Nick259 said:


> In my case it's all one cable, not individual ones.


you need a Front Ports USB, Audio Expansion like this(first eg found on google,isn't the most beautiful .)with this one You could then plug the Front Panel Audio Header connectors(near the PCI Slots ).you know.


----------

